# Mounting a air hose reel solo...



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

In my latest installment of my workshop blog, http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-reely-big-issue-taken-care-of-mostly.html, I cover the methods I used to install my Central Pnuematic 50' self retracting air / water hose reel. 

I went into this after hearing from other folks how much of a hassle it was somewhat dreading the project thinking it would be hard. It wasn't... 

After all was said and done, I ended up with 50' of hose in a nice, easy to use reel, mounted as conveniently as possible in my shop to allow me to use the hose both in the shop, and out in the driveway for larger work as well as automotive projects...










Now I just need to get or rig up some clamps for the feeder hose to keep it from drooping on my head...


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

may i suggest 1/2 PVC pip.. can rout it on the ceiling nice.. it is white and not an eye sore. get the add a quick connect at the end near the compressor and the retractor.. then have a 1-2' flex hose to the main fitting.. you can have on off valves. water dump valves, etc. endless possibilities.. plus it is super cheap and easy to make look nice.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jdpber said:


> may i suggest 1/2 PVC pip.. can rout it on the ceiling nice.. it is white and not an eye sore. get the add a quick connect at the end near the compressor and the retractor.. then have a 1-2' flex hose to the main fitting.. you can have on off valves. water dump valves, etc. endless possibilities.. plus it is super cheap and easy to make look nice.


PVC can be an easy fix, but it can also be very dangerous when it explodes. Shards of sharp PVC will fly out in many directions, and the noise alone will cause you to change your undies. DAMHIKT.








 







.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i believe that pvc or cpvc are not recommended pipe choices for compressed air, it can send shards of plastic airborn in the event of a rupture. some people say they have had no problem. 

https://www.osha.gov/dts/hib/hib_data/hib19880520.html

sorry cabinetman, we must have been writing at the same time. mine wasn't nearly as colorful as yours however!!! lol


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, not doing PVC. I am not a big fan of shrapnel...

I may plumb with either black iron, or copper when the hose fails. But I have no intent to do anything other than secure the hose to the ceiling / move the shop light so the hose goes over it, before such time as that hose fails... No need to fix it if it isn't broke...


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

1/2" PVC rated to 600psi and I know for a fact that none of y'all are running over 150. Buddy has a car shop. And we put the PVC in 12 years ago and he has 2 150 gallon compressors feeding the network of pipes and has never had an issue and they use it 6 days a week. You have to use the tick PVC not the thin paper type.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

https://www.osha.gov/dts/hib/hib_data/hib19880520.html

Your friend might have had good results with it thus far, but that doesn't mean he won't...

If he is in a professional shop, how does he get insurnace running PVC for his compressed air system?


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

Had not read that article before. Well food for thought. I have 3/8 heavy wall Michelin hose in my shop. Guess you are using some half moon condo-it clamps to secure your hose.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Something like these with drywall anchors...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-2-in-Galvanized-Steel-2-Hole-Pipe-Straps-10-Pack-HD502-2PK2/202273983

I need to double check, but I believe the 3/8" hose is close enough to 1/2 pipe in OD to be acceptable... The 3/8 strap is intended for 3/8 tubing and is considerably smaller...


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes that's what I was thinking of


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I am using cross-linked polyethylene tubing (pex pipe) for my main air lines. Seems to work fine. It's so pliable I can't imagine it becoming an IED. 
if someone knows of a potential problem with this type of pipe please let me know. I like to be safe when I can.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Under normal use PVC won't just explode unless it's abused in some manor. Where the PVC terminates if it is changed to steel pipe where it can be firmly mounted to the building there won't be a problem. I've worked for a lot of shops that would just put a coupler on the end of the PVC and when someone pulls on the hose it breaks the pipe. I worked for another guy that had a pipe just attached to a steel pole with duct tape. There is no telling how many times the pipe was broked and had to be repaired. Still there was no shrapnel flying through the shop, just a lot of air noise. Everything has it's limits and PVC is no exception. For woodworking purposes I don't see any reason to run 150 to 175 psi through the pipe. I have 175 psi on my compressor and regulate it down to 100 psi before it goes to PVC. It's been there for 25 years now and is to the point where is old and brittle but I'm still not worried about it. I'm in the process of remodeling the shop now and when the time comes I will just replace the old pipe with new PVC.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Only potential problem with PEX is direct exposure to UV light. If you've got sun shining through windows on your lines, you should probably cover them.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

jdpber said:


> may i suggest 1/2 PVC pip.. can rout it on the ceiling nice.. it is white and not an eye sore. get the add a quick connect at the end near the compressor and the retractor.. then have a 1-2' flex hose to the main fitting.. you can have on off valves. water dump valves, etc. endless possibilities.. plus it is super cheap and easy to make look nice.


If the compressor isn't oil less. The oil will degrade the pipe and it will soon enough blow. It's not a place to be when it happens either. Breaks into splinters and flys everywhere. Saw it with my own eyes.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Windowless garage workshop. So Pex is a possibility, however the distance between compressor to filter / water separator to hose reel is so short, I can make it an 8' hose and a 3' hose with plenty to spare. I am thinking black iron is good and durable, but much heavier and corrosion prone than copper. Copper is lighter, easier to cut, not quite as easy to thread / join as iron. And is more vulnerable to being accidentally crushed. 

Like I may have mentioned though, for now, and honestly, the forseeable future, I don't see a need to do anything other than the 3/8" rubber hose...


----------

